# Fish beware... I hope..Litchfield SC here I come.



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Heading down to try my luck in the marsh creeks this week.
See ya on the water.:fishing:


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Trout are biting like crazy but most are under size.
Did get a nice 16" one today.
Several flounder but only one keeper.
Two Reds...16.5" and a 21". Threw the 21" back.
All caught on paddletail minnow,pearl white.1/4 oz.


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Big one of the day.


----------

